# افرش بيتك مودرن (صور)



## ashrafgad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نوم،سفره،انتريه،صالون،مطبخ،ركن،موبيليا

كل ما تتمناه فى عالم الاثاث بأسعار لا تقبل المنافسة
أكسبت لصناعه الاثاث
أسعارنا واضحة من غير مفاجآت
انتريه أمريكان عموله كنبه 2 مقعد ، كنبه 3 مقعد ، 2 فوتيه بسعر يبدأ من 5000.00 جنيه
انتريه أمريكان عموله كنبه 2 مقعد ، كنبه 3 مقعد ، 1 فوتيه بسعر يبدأ من 4500.00 جنيه
ركنه امريكان عمولة 2.5×2.5 بسعر يبدأ من 4000.00 جنيه
ركنه امريكان عموله 2.5×3 بسعر يبدأ من4400.00 جنيه
ركنه امريكان مقاس 3×3 بسعر يبدأ من 4800.00 جنيه
انتريه استيل أو صالون .. حسب الموديل المختار
غرفه نوم مودرن بسعر يبدأ من 12000.00 جنيه
غرفه سفره مودرن بسعر يبدأ من 11000.00 جنيه
غرفه اطفال مودرن بسعر يبدأ من 6500.00 جنيه
مطبخ خشب المتر بسعر يبدأ من 1100.00 جنيه
اختار موديلك بنفسك
جميع الصور المعروضه من انتاجنا
أكسبت لصناعه الاثاث
انضم للصفوه والمتميزين
الثقه في التعامل .. الالتزام بالمواعيد
عملاؤنا بجميع محافظات مصر
استعداد تام لتجهيز وفرش المنازل الفيلات والشاليهات والفنادق والقرى السياحيه والشركات
اتصل بنا لتصبح عميلنا
ادخل الى موقعنا وشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت لصناعه الاثاث بالفيس بوك
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات

11 ش عبد الرحمن الشرقاوي من ش السودان خلف مستشفى سوزان مبارك – المهندسين
0233034891 – 0233034892 – 0100400533

البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]

مزيد من الصور من انتاجنا عبر الروابط
â€«ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« accept furniture | Facebookâ€¬

اكسبت's photos - Windows Live

accept furniture - Accept Furniture house

جميع الصور المعروضه من انتاجنا وليست صور كتالوجات





































































































​


----------



## ashrafgad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افرش بيتك مودرن (صور)*

[align=center]اكسبت لصناعه الاثاث
الصور المعروضه لموديلات من انتاجنا




































































































[/align]


----------



## ashrafgad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افرش بيتك مودرن (صور)*




































































































​


----------



## ashrafgad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: افرش بيتك مودرن (صور)*























YouTube - sofa ط§ظ†طھط±ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط±ط§ ظ…ظˆط¯ط±ظ†​


----------



## ashrafgad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أكسبت لصناعه الاثاث
انضم للصفوه والمتميزين
الثقه في التعامل .. الالتزام بالمواعيد
عملاؤنا بجميع محافظات مصر
استعداد تام لتجهيز وفرش المنازل الفيلات والشاليهات والفنادق والقرى السياحيه والشركات
اتصل بنا لتصبح عميلنا
ادخل الى موقعنا وشاهد مئات الموديلات فان انتاجنا متجدد ومتتالي
انضم لجروب اكسبت لصناعه الاثاث بالفيس بوك
اسعار لا تقبل المنافسه
نحن نثق بمنتجاتنا
استعداد تام للتصدير الى جميع انحاء العالم
من مصنعنا لمنزلكم بدون وسيط
الشحن والتوصيل لجميع المحافظات

11 ش عبد الرحمن الشرقاوي من ش السودان خلف مستشفى سوزان مبارك – المهندسين
0233034891 – 0233034892 – 0100400533

البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]

مزيد من الصور من انتاجنا عبر الروابط
â€«ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« accept furniture | Facebookâ€¬


YouTube - ‫ط§ظ†طھط±ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ظ…ظˆط¯ط±ظ† ظ…ظ† ظ…طµظ†ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ط¨ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط±‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ظ…ط·ط¨ط® ط®ط´ط¨ .. ط*ط¨ ط¨ظٹطھظƒ ظ…ط¹ ظ…طµظ†ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظ†ط¶ظ… ظ„ظ„طµظپظˆظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ظٹظ†‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ظ…ط·ط¨ط® ط®ط´ط¨ ظ…ظ† ظ…طµظ†ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط؛ط±ظپ ظ†ظˆظ… .. ط*ط¨ ط¨ظٹطھظƒ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ط«ط§ط«طŒظƒظ†ط¨طŒط§ظ†طھط±ظٹظ‡طŒط±ظƒظ†ظ‡طŒطµط§ظ„ظˆظ†طŒط³ظپط±ظ‡طŒظ†ظˆظ…طŒظ…ط·ط§ط¨ط®طŒظ…ظˆط¨ظٹظ„ظٹط§‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط؛ط±ظپ ط§ظ„ط³ظپط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¯ط±ظ† .. ط*ط¨ ط¨ظٹطھظƒ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط؛ط±ظپ ظ†ظˆظ… .. ط*ط¨ ط¨ظٹطھظƒ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 2‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ط«ط§ط« ط±ط§ظ‚ظٹ ظ…ظ† ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظƒ‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط±ظƒظ†ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« (ط§ط«ط§ط« ظ„ظ„ظ…ظٹط±ط§ط«)‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ط«ط§ط« ظ„ظ„ظ…ظٹط±ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ط«ط§ط« ظ„ظ„ظ…ظٹط±ط§ط« ظ…ظ† ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - furnitur ط§ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط§ط«ط§ط« ط¨ظ…طµط±

YouTube - furniture ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«

YouTube - furniture ط±ظƒظ† ظƒظ†ط¨ ط§ظ†طھط±ظٹظ‡ط§طھ ط§ط«ط§ط«

YouTube - furniture

YouTube - ‫ط§ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط§ط«ط§ط« ط¨ظ…طµط±‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ط±ظ‚ظ‰ ط§ط«ط§ط« ط¨ظ…طµط± ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط±ظƒظ† ظˆظƒظ†ط¨ ط´ظٹط§ظƒظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ظƒظ†ط¨ ظ…ظˆط¯ظٹظ„ط§طھ ظ…طھط¹ط¯ط¯ظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 0100400533‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 0100400533‬&lrm;

YouTube - accept furniture ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط«

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 8 accept furniture‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 4‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 3‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 2‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 1‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‫ط§ظƒط³ط¨طھ ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط§ط« 6‬&lrm;

​


----------

